# Wer kennt es nicht? der entweder verlorene oder bereits verwendete Aktivierungs Key.



## AchtBit (19. November 2010)

...da zeichnet sich doch tatsächlich sowas wie ne echte Alternative zum SW Neukauf ab.

Hier gibts Aktivierungskeys im 24h Email Service.  Online CD Key Store - CD KeyHouse.com Cheap cd key for pc games, Mafia 2 CD key steam, Bad Company 2 CD key, RUSe CD key

Bei manchen Games lohnt sich das. Allerdings sind auch Keys mit einer gradezu goldigen Preisvorstellung im Angebot, z.B für nen Shift CD Key wollen sie 16€. Das Game bekommt man aber schon für 19.90.

Dennoch, der Web Laden hat Potenzial. Auf jeden Fall eine Favo Adresse


----------



## Pagz (19. November 2010)

sieht mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade seriös aus
Gerade mit Product Keys gibt es immer wieder Ärger.
Also als echte Alternative taugt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber wer um jeden Preis sparen will, kann ruhig darauf zurückgreifen


----------



## burns (19. November 2010)

Dümmste was man machen kann.


Beispiel aus dem ArmA Bereich: Did you buy your ArmA2 key from a CD Key reseller? - Bohemia Interactive Forums


Nuff´said.


----------



## vad4r (19. November 2010)

Verloren hab ich noch kein Key, nur mein Steam Account war auf einmal in Benutzung.
Ein Bild an Valve mit den OriginalCDs + Key drauf und ich hab mein Account wieder bekommen.

Letztenshab ich mir einen Key für CoD WaW bei G2play.net gekauft. Hat 7,99 euro gekostet und funktioniert einwandfrei...


----------



## Sethnix (19. November 2010)

Bei Steam und/oder EA gibs bzw. gabs bei mir noch nie probleme mit verlorenen cd-keys.
Hatte letztens mein Bad Company 2 Key verlegt. Einmal den Support-chat angeschrieben und ich hatte ihn wieder. (muss Registriert sein und man sollte seine angegebenen Daten kennen  )


----------



## AchtBit (20. November 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Dümmste was man machen kann.
> 
> 
> Beispiel aus dem ArmA Bereich: Did you buy your ArmA2 key from a CD Key reseller? - Bohemia Interactive Forums
> ...



Ja, aber der ist doch kein Reseller. Zumindest behauptet derShop seine Keys sind unique branded Neuware. 

Da der Shop publisherorientierte Key Sortimente hat(5..ea, gfwl, NCSoft, Stream und Monte Christo))glaub ich nicht an Beschiss. Der würde innerhalb kürzester Zeit im Kreuzfeuer von Kunden und Vertreibern stehen. Angesichts des Aufwands und möglichen Gewinns, wird kein Gauner ein so hohes unberechenbares Risiko gehen.

Ick denk der nimmt dem Publishern tatsächlich Bulk Keys ab.

Wie auch immer, ich hab mir für 10 Takken Blur im 2nd Hand gegönnt und wie solls anders sein der Key ist schon in Verwendung. Der Shop hier will 16,50 für nen Key. Das ist doch Kack. Das lass ich erst mal


----------



## Nomad (20. November 2010)

Warum steht da beim Football manager 11 "Full Uncut"?  Ist das so brutal, dass es in UK Uncut ist und in D cut?


----------

